# No Led Zeppelin!?!



## bigbadbill (Jul 6, 2004)

I was putting together a 70's iMix today and I was shocked and appalled to find that there are no Led Zeppelin tracks available for purchase from iTMS! 

Now I know Apple is constantly adding artists to the pile, but how could ANY collection be complete without Led Zeppelin?

Maybe this is an just oversight on Apple's part, but how can they add the cover band _Dread Zeppelin_ and skip over one of the most influential rock bands of all time!?!

I am at a loss ... Led Freakin' Zeppelin Man!


----------



## mdnky (Jul 6, 2004)

People say the same thing about the lack of the Beatles.


----------



## bigbadbill (Jul 6, 2004)

OMG! You're right, that's even worse ...

I thought it might have something to do with a stingy record label, but a quick look at Amazon showed The Beatles recording on Capitol Records for the most part and Led Zeppelin on Atlantic Records.

Why would Apple pass over these music icons?


----------



## dafuser (Jul 6, 2004)

bigbadbill said:
			
		

> I was putting together a 70's iMix today and I was shocked and appalled to find that there are no Led Zeppelin tracks available for purchase from iTMS!
> 
> Now I know Apple is constantly adding artists to the pile, but how could ANY collection be complete without Led Zeppelin?
> 
> ...



No AC /DC either.....waaaaaaaa


----------



## symphonix (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, as for the Beatles, Capitol records is still occassionally trying to sue Apple for using the name "Apple" ("Apple Records" is the Beatle's recording label, now apparently owned by Capitol) and this is, interestingly enough, the reason behind the system sound "Sosumi". They'll probably make up eventually, though.

I'm sure a couple of other major labels will come on board soon, as iTunes has proved its effectiveness pretty well lately.


----------



## Randman (Jul 7, 2004)

You're blaming the wrong party. It's not Apple's choice. Major bands have a say if their music can be sold online. The Red Hot Chili Peppers, for example, only have their greatest hits available.
  Mick Jagger had to authorize the Rolling Stones' catalog, and it even took personal lobbying from Steve Jobs to secure that one.
   Why don't you send an e-mail to Led Zep's management and complain.


----------



## evildan (Jul 7, 2004)

Yeah, Apple didn't "forget" to include the Beatles, they simply couldn't secure a deal. The Beatles music is missing a huge market in my opinion, I don't know why they are ignoring the online sale of music. 

They must be playing it cautious. 

Speaking as someone who has just about every Beatle recording released, I would still probably by a few songs just for ceremonial purposes.


----------



## diablojota (Jul 7, 2004)

I read that the Beatles are planning on releasing their music for Digital Download via their own means of distribution.


----------



## jimbo61 (Jul 7, 2004)

zeppelin Rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jimmy is a god


----------



## bigbadbill (Jul 7, 2004)

I just wrote a letter to Capitol Records, but I have been unable to find a contact email for Atlantic Records (owned by Warner Music Group, Warner Chappell Music, Warner Bros., AOL Time Warner, blah blah blah) the only email address I could turn up was for the webmaster, and I doubt he cares if I can download Led Zep from the iTMS.

I did find a phone number in Los Angeles so I gave it a call  sat on hold for 20 minutes  voiced my concern to the gum chewing receptionist who transfered me to a disconnect.

At any rate, if you would like to write Capitol Records here is the email. I found right at the bottom of their website, imagine that!

CAPITOL RECORDS: writeus@hollywoodandvine.com


----------

